# Should I wear shoes



## ehsen (Aug 3, 2007)

When I perform my cardio exercise (Rope Jumping) I never wear any shoes. My question is should i start to wear shoes to protect my knees ( I jump on a hard floor) 

By the way its kind a fun to jump bear footed.

:uhyeah:


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Aug 3, 2007)

If it hurts when you do it barefooted, then wear shoes.  If it doesn't, don't.

Your body will tell you all you need to know about this.  Just listen.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 3, 2007)

I prefer to wear shoes for any high impact exercise.


----------



## Bumblebee (Aug 8, 2007)

I wear shoes because the jump rope I use hurts my toes if I ever smack the rope against them.  It also prevents the rope from getting stuck between my toes.


----------



## ehsen (Aug 8, 2007)

My jump rope hurts too. But my philosophy is that as a martial artist you must train yourself to bear pain.


----------

